# gopher Abort trap



## KBK (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello there
gopher generate an abort trap error.

`$ gopher box.matto.nl
Abort trap`

`$ pkg info gopher
gopher-3.0.6_1
Name           : gopher
Version        : 3.0.6_1
Installed on   : Sat Mar 24 14:07:00 2018 UTC
Origin         : net/gopher
Architecture   : FreeBSD:10:i386
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : net
Licenses       : GPLv2
Maintainer     : aaron@baugher.biz
WWW            : UNKNOWN
Comment        : Gopher client for access to a distributed document service
Annotations    :
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 188KiB
Description    :
The Internet Gopher is a distributed document delivery service. It
allows a neophyte user to access various types of data residing on
multiple hosts in a seamless fashion. This is accomplished by
presenting the user a hierarchical arrangement of documents and by
using a client-server communications model. The Internet Gopher
Server accepts simple queries, and responds by sending the client
a document.

    University of Minnesota`

`$ uname -a
FreeBSD not.set 10.4-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 10.4-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Nov 14 09:06:09 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386`

Can be fixed?
Thanks
KBK


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 1, 2018)

I think it's more likely that the host you tried to contact didn't support Gopher. You do realize that this protocol is somewhat obsolete? Even so, can you reproduce with other hosts?

Which in itself could be difficult I guess because I doubt there are much left.

(edit) I'm not sure but to my knowledge www/lynx also supports the Gopher protocol, that could be a good way to test the host. If Lynx also fails you can be sure that this is a server problem.


----------



## KBK (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello there

Before posting I tested that site with lynx and it's working fine.
With gopher when there is no support for Gopher you get a message like this:
Cannot connect to host bbc.co.uk, port 70.

I am not discussing about 'Protocol somewhat obsolete'.

I can reproduce the Abort trap error:
`$ gopher
Abort trap
$ gopher //gopher.floodgap.com:70/1/
Abort trap
$ gopher -s
Abort trap
$ gopher -s //gopher.floodgap.com:70/1/
Abort trap`

Interesting enough I can get some output:
`$ gopher -h
gopher: illegal option -- h
Usage: gopher [-sSbDr] [-T type] [-p path] [-t title] [hostname port]+
     -s      secure mode, users without own account
     -S      secure mode, users with own account
     -p path specify path to initial item
     -T type Type of initial item
     -i      Search argument (for -T 7)
     -b      Bookmarks first
     -r      Remote user
     -D      Debug mode`

Can be fixed?
Thanks
KBK


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 11, 2018)

Apologies for my delayed response. I have to admit that I placed this lower on my (virtual) priority list and totally forgot about it.

So. 'Abort trap' implies that there's something wrong with the Gopher program (the executable). However, this does not seem to be a problem with the port itself. I tried to install the binary package in a jail and it ran fine. I then proceeded to build and install the port and that went fine as well.

Does `ldd `which gopher`` show anything peculiar?

Also: is it possible that you installed Gopher on an older FreeBSD version? For example something older than version 10? Because that would definitely explain the problem. Ports are set up and build against supported FreeBSD versions. So if you try to install the Gopher port on, say, FreeBSD 9 then this could definitely result in a failing program.

If that applies to you then the solution should be obvious: upgrade your FreeBSD version to a supported version. See this link.


----------

